# 10-12 A Good Night with the Guys & Some Gags



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit up the spot we fished on Thursday again to see if we could fill up the cooler with some gags! Unfortunately we didn't even get a one-man limit, but we still had a good time out there. Five minutes after setting up, my rod bends over 90 degrees & I yell at Mitch to go ahead & grab it. A minute later he's got his first grouper ever on shore! A short 15.5'' gag, but a grouper nonetheless. Got a photo & then sent him on his way. The next few hours were insanely slow, but around 8:30 or so one of William's rods keeled over. He ran over & ripped it out of the holder & the battle was on! He somehow managed to get this bad boy out of the structure & onto the beach. We were all insanely excited with this one. William was especially excited, since the grouper (reluctantly) accepted his invitation to dinner this week. Got a photo & fished a while more with nothing to show for it. I guess it's also worth mentioning that the whole time we were grouper fishing Mitch & I had baits 150 yards out on the shark rods. Around 9 my 6/0 started screaming & then went slack. Reeled in my braid & nothing else. Must have got tail wrapped. Mitch had a blacktip scream with his mullet too, but he decided it wasn't good enough for him & dropped it. Around 10 we decided to call it a day & go grab some food at Checker's. 

*Tally for the day:*

*Me*: .............
*Mitch*: 15.5'' gag
*William*: 31.75'' 14 pound gag grouper
*Johnny*: Really enjoyed himself

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's Mitch's fat little grouper. Realized I'm an idiot & accidentally included some parts in the shot that shouldn't have been there & did a really weak Photoshop job trying to remove it.... Haha.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Bait?*

What bait are you using for the gags?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

It's also worth mentioning that when Mitch caught his gag, we actually had a double hookup, but one pulled the hook on me. After we got one line back out, we got another hookup before we could even get the other bait in the water. That fish pulled the hook too.

That all happened within the first 20 minutes of being there. Then it was slow for 2 1/2 hours.

Then I got slammed and my leader broke. Lost my 5/0 eagle claw. 

Then we got ANOTHER double hookup. I land this cow and the other grouper makes it to structure. The gag I landed had a 5/0 eagle claw in its mouth!

Over the next two hours, we get quite a few slams but not hookups.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I think this one was actually 31 3/4, not that that's important. What was crazy though, was how fat this gag is. I've caught a couple that were longer, but not that fat. This thing was a fat cow.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Breeze46 said:


> What bait are you using for the gags?


Hey Breeze, we used live or freshly dead finger mullet. I figured out to mangle them up a bit. Next time I go, I'll take a pic of the bait and post it on here.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info, you were fishing the gulf right?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Breeze46 said:


> Thanks for the info, you were fishing the gulf right?


No man. We were fishing from the beach in the lagoon.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Of course, the word "structure" should have been a clue. Thanks.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

hahaha honestly right now you could find a single underwater rock on the flats around the pass right now and watch a grouper swim up and eat a free lined finger mullet :thumbsup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catches! Grouper holes in the bay stopped being secret long, long ago...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> I think this one was actually 31 3/4, not that that's important. What was crazy though, was how fat this gag is. I've caught a couple that were longer, but not that fat. This thing was a fat cow.


Changed the size, I think you're right that it was 31.75! & JUST a fat cow? I seem to remember you adding a few more words in last night to make the name a bit more creative.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> I think this one was actually 31 3/4, not that that's important. What was crazy though, was how fat this gag is. I've caught a couple that were longer, but not that fat. This thing was a fat cow.



You're doing good man. Just remember I'm always proud of you! 


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Changed the size, I think you're right that it was 31.75! & JUST a fat cow? I seem to remember you adding a few more words in last night to make the name a bit more creative.


Yeah, I just didn't think my original description was appropriate here...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

By the way, I got 7.3 pounds of meat off of it. Based on the 40% yield theory! that makes this one 18.25 pounds. That's probably closer to how heavy the fish felt as opposed to the scale. Your thoughts?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> By the way, I got 7.3 pounds of meat off of it. Based on the 40% yield theory! that makes this one 18.25 pounds. That's probably closer to how heavy the fish felt as opposed to the scale. Your thoughts?


Pshh, I think your original description was just fine. :thumbup: 

& yeah, I honestly don't believe that that fat ****** *** ***** ****** **** *** ****** **** ***** *$$!*!* *#(!*#& hawg was only 14 pounds bro. I think it was definitely a few pounds heavier.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh yeah, my wife said I grounded from fishing until the freezer has less fish in it. So, I'm going to need y'all to come By to take all of my flounder and snapper so I can go fishing again!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Oh yeah, my wife said I grounded from fishing until the freezer has less fish in it. So, I'm going to need y'all to come By to take all of my flounder and snapper so I can go fishing again!


Is that another dinner invitation from the 5-star chef William?! If so you just tell Mitch & I when to come & we'll be there!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

You let me know when you want to come over. We will be gluttonous.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I weighed the carcass. It confirmed that the fish weighed just over 14 pounds. I guess I did a good job of cleaning it.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> I weighted the carcass. It confirmed that the fish weight just over 14 pounds. I guess I did a good job of cleaning it.



How about a cookout tomorrow night for dinner?


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> How about a cookout tomorrow night for dinner?
> 
> 
> *I like to think I'm good at fishing*


Probably not tomorrow, but this weekend may work out.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Probably not tomorrow, but this weekend may work out.



Okay cool! I'm down for sure!


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's awesome! Next time don't edit that picture so well! Haha


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope you saved the carcass and put it on the grill. It's the best part of the fish - especially the head. The last time I caught one that size I put the carcass on the grill and it fed 3 or 4 people. The cheeks, throat, and meat on top of the head is the best part of the whole fish. Melt a little butter and dip the meat in it - wow it's great!


----------

